# how old before...



## Jdratcliffe (13 Mar 2012)

having just gotten my sleep patterns back (finacee gave birth 2mnths ago) and cycling to and from working im thinking how old/young is it acceptable for me to get my son his first bike? or have i missed the boat already? having a non cycling partner is tough as she feels one bike is too many (i currently have two a hybrid fixtail for fun and a road work horse for commuting)


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2012)

My little one was riding along on his *toddlebike* at the age of 18month. I plonked him on it before he was able to walk. (11 months old). It's nice and lightweight so easy for kiddies to control.







He has now graduated up to something larger and faster and at the age of 2 years old he can scoot along nicely....like this..



He has also got one of these,




though little bit large & heavier for him at the moment, he is already using it for shorter distances and won't be long until he is Zoooming along.

Plan is to get him riding pedal bike by the end of the year.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2012)

i had to wait till mine was about 5 before she started riding , now 6 yrs later she enjoys the back seat of tandem with JLS playing on her i pod


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Mar 2012)

Chain's a bit slack missing


----------



## Kiwiavenger (15 Mar 2012)

My little boy currently has a bouncycle from early learning centre, had it from 14 months. Trying to persuade the missus to let me get him a balance bike at 18 months, I WILL get there

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> My little boy currently has a bouncycle from early learning centre, had it from 14 months. Trying to persuade the missus to let me get him a balance bike at 18 months, I WILL get there


 

Then you cant go wrong with a toddle bike..


----------



## MattHB (15 Mar 2012)

Balance bikes are amazing my 'nearly' step son who is 3 is a real speed demon on it. It's ironic as when the bike was invented they were just like that but bigger!


----------



## arallsopp (16 Mar 2012)

I'd say that no age is too young to _expose_ them to a suitably rugged and sized bike. Ted's balance bike sat around in the house being ignored for a good few months before he worked out what it was for. Until they take an interest, there's no way on earth to convince them onto it. Once they've clocked it, there's no way to get them off.

Ted was coming up two when he started playing on the balance bike. Pedal bike just after 3. Darcey was already rolling at 18 months, and is eyeing his Islabike most aggressively.

Andy.


----------



## Hicky (16 Mar 2012)

Our eldest didnt learn till he was around 5ish and now at 9(in May) he has cycled about 30miles in his furthest day but had a difficult time learning.
Our youngest(avatar) was walking at 10/11months got the yellow bike for his 1st birthday, in the pic its his bro's birthday so it would make him 17months and he could whizz round.(bit of a nutter and throws himself into things without thinking!)
By 2 1/2 he was too big for it(and when out you'd have to jog to keep up!) and now has a MX14(3rd birthday prezzie) balance bike went to his playgroup for everyone to use.

My advice is get a toddlebike/balance bike when you spot one going cheap/free, he'll be ready when he's ready


----------



## e-rider (16 Mar 2012)

my son learnt to ride without stablizers before his 4th birthday - we tried on a bowling green (short grass and a soft landing) and I let go of the saddle first attempt and he was off!

He'd been on various trikes, balance bikes and bikes with stablizers since pre-2


----------



## theFire (16 Mar 2012)

I tried to convince my girlfriend our daughter was ready for her first bike ride at 6 weeks but she was having none of it.....


----------



## Boris Bajic (27 Mar 2012)

Mine are now 18, 16 and 12. All are keen cyclists, which I tend to see as a good thing. 

There is a lot going on at a young age: trees to climb, hills to roll down, balls to kick and chase. We didn't put any of ours on a bike until they were nearly four. 

If it's fun, it's fun and they'll do it. One sees rather too many parents in parks trying to get their offspring into something they're clearly not interested in.

I don't think any age is 'too young' but I know lots of very keen cyclists who simply CANNOT UNDERSTAND why their children do not love bikes as much as they do. Everyone else can see why, but the parents cannot.

When they're tiny (two, three, four) it's just another fun thing to do. If it keeps being fun, they'll keep it up.

Scooters are a good way in. 

Balance Bikes are fine, but you can just whip the pedals of a normal bike and drop the saddle.

I hope the above makes some sort of sense.


----------



## rodgy-dodge (18 Apr 2012)

My sister made my grandaughter her first bike using Nappies


----------



## AncientWyvern (18 Apr 2012)

That is a cute picture.

I feel your pain too as I have a non cycling partner though she is quite understanding that i need my 'thing'. I am expecting my first in August though I dont know whether it will be a boy or a girl, either way I plan to get them biking as soon as they can hold on!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Apr 2012)

if you're keen to get them interested, how about a trailer which, with an adapter, can be used as soon as little one can hold his sit upright with his head unsupported. they love going in the trailer, and they make for great family bike rides.

the advice given about balance bikes is spot on; my eldest son took until 6 to learn with stabilisers, his younger brother used a balance bike and was riding unassisted at 4 and a half…


----------



## Psycolist (31 May 2012)

Boris Bajic said:


> Mine are now 18, 16 and 12. All are keen cyclists, which I tend to see as a good thing.
> 
> There is a lot going on at a young age: trees to climb, hills to roll down, balls to kick and chase. We didn't put any of ours on a bike until they were nearly four.
> 
> ...


 WOT A BRILL IDEA....about whipping the pedals off a 'normal bike' Why cant I ever have good ideas like that.


----------



## theFire (29 Sep 2012)

theFire said:


> I tried to convince my girlfriend our daughter was ready for her first bike ride at 6 weeks but she was having none of it.....


 
The girlfriend was much happier with this setup at 7 months..... still a bit young for too much riding but we have managed a mile or 2


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2012)

theFire said:


> The girlfriend was much happier with this setup at 7 months..... still a bit young for too much riding but we have managed a mile or 2
> 
> View attachment 13169


 That looks great fun. Is the pad thingy in front of your kid for resting the head or an "airbag"?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2012)

that looks so sweet and cool


----------



## theFire (29 Sep 2012)

And the best thing is she loves it!


----------



## PpPete (1 Oct 2012)

Wasn't aware of "balance bikes" when mine were young enough and so they suffered through stabilisers for far too long. Didnt seem to put them off for ever though. Strange how N+1 strikes at fearsomely early age now.
For years mine would not ride their "road" bikes anywhere near school.... if they rode to school it "had" to be a proper mountain bike like their friends. Now "all of a sudden" road bikes are the thing to have.
And heaven help us.... #3 wants a fixed wheel also !


----------



## Arch (8 Oct 2012)

From my experience with nephews, I'd also point out that while one child might be ready and raring to go at a certain age, another might not.

The older nephew has an Islabike scooter bike, has had it since he was 2 and it was a touch too big for him (doting auntie alert!), and while he can use it, he's still (now just 5) a bit hesitant. It's just not been his priority. 

His little brother is 2, and a demon on his Toddlebike. All round, I'd say he's more physically confident of the two. I expect he'll make the transition to the scooter bike pretty seamlessly, and then my sister really will go grey, if his speed on the Toddlebike is anything to go by!


----------

